# Oil spill effects?



## Shady Grady (Jun 4, 2009)

I just havea couple of questions, and hoping for some answer from you guys.

I pretty much blue water fish out of pensacola, edge, spur, nipple, and the steps.

which of these area's will be effected? or will it all be covered up with this oil mess

and the same for panama city?

if you guys would help me out it would be greatly appriciated.

tight lines, andclean sea's


----------



## wireman (Jan 14, 2010)

I think it depends on how/when they can stop the leakage. If they can't stop it for some time, I think that the effects will be far greating reaching in distance/time, than if they plug it all tommorrow. Hope that they do stop the leaks quickly as it will be very harmful to our offshore and inshore ecosystems....


----------

